# She's too tame!update



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

This spring I "released" two of my feral rescues. the one I rescued at new years "Spirit" just sat dejectedly on the aviary most of the day, and wouldnt even leave with the wild flock....several males have been trying to court her away for days. by nightfall she was still there, so I took her inside for fear a cat would get her.

this girl was rescued in the downtown centre! shes supposed to be a streetwise wild feral!

next day I try again, after scrabbling at the windows trying get back in the house....she flies off for about an hour, and returns...same thing.. nightfall I take her in...

third day....sleeps in the bird feeder, waits on the aviary....and is seemingly completely tame, not afraid of people or cats anymore...so this time shes coming in for good.

I guess she has decided shes my pet and that's that! shes bonded with me or the house I guess. shes so sweet I cant risk her out there any more, shes made her choice.  darn 

The other girl Spot, has joined her old flock and hasn't looked back, but she was always the most unhappy in a cage.

one more thing, I have put purple leg bands on all with my phone number on it just in case...and i can watch the local flock for her.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well you gave it a try, and that was the responsible thing to do, she could be an x ecapee, who knows....sounds like you have a new pet!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Good for you. Often, we get in some that, no matter how hard we try to keep "remote", bond with us. LOL, I guess that's why we have about 30 that are non-releasable now.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

I am SO glad that she made that choice ... seeing as what is going on there now.... Im glad she will be safe from all of that... and I send safe thoughts to Spot in hopes that her and the feral flock find some GREAT hiding spots to keep them all tucked in and safe......


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

well 'Spot" has come by for a visit today!!, and food of course...glad to see shes doing well


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

I am so happy to hear you have taken "Spirit" back inside with you. If she has no fear of humans and cats she would be easy prey out there and her survival would have been so questionable.

It's not only that she has become too tame........she is smart.....why be a street pidge when you have the best of everything and life is good at home with you. I have the same situation with my rescued feral "Snowflake". He has become so accustomed with the good life that when I take him out of his cage for free fly time around the house he flies right back to his cage and begs to get back in to his food and his little nest basket.

I just think these birds are remarkably smart little creatures.


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

i wonder if when I found Spirit...she was emaciated and ill with paratyphoid ....if she was low in the pecking order and had a hard life.....I nursed her back to health...she IS smart and is happy.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Sounds like Spirit is very smart, why she will go out, when she has a mom, a house and food any time she wants, what a great decision, and I'm glad you decided to keep her... 

Ivette


----------

